# How to make herb-infused olive oil



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

I tried searching the site but kepst getting a response that I need to have at least 4 words, even though I typed in the serach string as in the subject.

In any case, I have a pot each of basil, bay and chilli; and I don't to be able to use them as fast as they grow. So I thought it'll be a good idea to make some herb-infused olive oil. I've seen them in restaurants. 

My questions: 
1) Can I use snip off some of the herbs, wash them, stuff them into a bottle, and then just fill it up with olive oil? 
2) How long do I have to let the herbs sit in the oil before I can use it?

TIA


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I like to puree herbs with olive oil in a blender. If you want to do it the way you describe you need to warm the oil a bit first.

Kuan


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

After you wash the herbs, dry them. Not dessicate them, just remove the excess water from the washing process. Then proceed. Purees take on flavor faster, whole steeping makes for a nice display.

Phil


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks, Kuan & Phil,

This is the first time I've come across having the herb being pureed. Does it mean that when I use the oil, I should shake it to re-distribute the herb?

If I were to leave the leaves intact, how hot should the oil be warmed up? Hot to touch or just warm? Once done, must I store the oil in the fridge?

Thanks again for your help.

Cheers


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I've always only done it the purée way: first blanch and shock the herbs to set the color; squeeze out the water. Then purée with oil in the blender. To keep the best color, try to not let the mixture get warm. If you want the flecks of herb in the oil, store in the fridge as is. (Then before you use it, yes, shake to redistribute the herbs through the oil.) If you just want the colored/flavored oil, strain it through a coffee filter or cloth napkin before storing in the fridge.


----------



## barista (Jul 22, 2002)

Hmmm... I think I'll try our the pureed way. I guess it'll also result in a more aromatic oil as well. Thanks again for all the tips.


----------

